# LOST fans



## Theogenes (Jan 31, 2008)

The new season of LOST begins tonight with a double header!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 31, 2008)

It is my wife's favorite show. She has the DVDs from seasons 1,2, and 3. We will be watching it tonight.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, I'll be curled up watching this.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2008)

No spoilers I always catch up about 3 months late.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't watch much television, but my children got me onto this a couple of years ago and I started watching it with them. Wednesday's after Prayer Meeting it was always a mad dash home to in order to catch it last year - crazy.

But it irks me though too, they are really master salesmen, because you watch it for an hour and after you are done, you've watched it, but really don't know any more about what is going on than you knew from the last time. But then the previews of next week make you think you'll finally learn something and figure out what is going on, but you never do.

They really know how to sell the sizzle because there really isn't any meat to this thing.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah, they know how to leave you hanging and make you want more.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife got me addicted to the show, now I find I am glued


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw that they released the first 3 seasons on ABC.com - I started watching from the begininng - and now I and my family are hooked!!!! 

We are midway through season 3!


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 31, 2008)

Isn't anyone going to watch the Shrillary and Obama debate tonight?

I'm not!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never really gotten into this one but I don't watch much TV.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 31, 2008)

My tv viewing is pretty much limited to just the news (junkie here). However, I too, got sucked into watching LOST after my wife picked up the first 3 seasons. Now that we're all caught up, the wife and kids and I will definitely be watching this evening.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, it just got over 15 minutes ago. Any thoughts?? 
Of course, it leaves us hanging with more questions than answers...it's kind of what it must be like to be an Arminian...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2008)

Too many commercials!

Apparently only 6 come off the island.

Jack's dad is still alive.

The Island is still able to reach them in different ways to get it's point across.

Those associated with Dharma or the group behind the DI, are still around and observing...scarey!

Something bad happened...and it's created mental anguish for those that came back.

Future Kate has good wall building around her emotions protecting her from the mental anguish.

I'm guessing the Future Bearded Jack takes place AFTER his visit to Future Asylum Hurley.

And let's not forget that Island Hurley not only heard, but SAW Jacob! Freaky.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2008)

What! No Spoilers!!!! Arrgghhghhh


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2008)

uhm...those were spoilers...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll stick with Andy Griffith.


----------

